# Solidworks for vets



## Blackhawk (Jun 27, 2013)

Just found this on their web site for only 20.00. All you need is a dd214.  Won't have mine till 1 oct but I have one from when I got out back in 97 I may dig up to try it out.

http://store.solidworks.com/veteran/default.php

lanham


----------



## Mid Day Machining (Jul 25, 2013)

That is a great price. There is a problem though. All the CAM software I have runs on Windows XP. Solidworks 2013-2014 does not. In order for me to use their software, I would also have to buy a new computer.

I think I'll pass.


----------



## Gadget (Jul 28, 2013)

Wow thanks, I'll give it a try. Wish the license was for longer than a year though.


----------



## CNC Dude (Sep 1, 2013)

Hi Steve,

What CAM SW are you using with your PCNC 1100? Sprutcam 7?



Steve Seebold said:


> That is a great price. There is a problem though. All the CAM software I have runs on Windows XP. Solidworks 2013-2014 does not. In order for me to use their software, I would also have to buy a new computer.
> 
> I think I'll pass.


----------



## Gadget (Sep 1, 2013)

avayan said:


> Hi Steve,
> 
> What CAM SW are you using with your PCNC 1100? Sprutcam 7?


I use Sheetcam for plasma and milling profiles and pockets. I use Cut3d for 3d cutting, not the best but fairly cheap. I use Slic3r for 3D printing.


----------



## Elwood_Blues (Sep 23, 2013)

This is awesome!

Thank you very much.

Are there any other software packages with pricing like this for vets?


----------



## Blackhawk (Sep 23, 2013)

Elwood-Blues

off the top of my head, free antivirus software, just login to AKO and download it.

almost forgot, Microsoft office was free also, then they started charging 20.00.

lanham


----------



## Elwood_Blues (Sep 23, 2013)

Blackhawk said:


> Elwood-Blues
> 
> off the top of my head, free antivirus software, just login to AKO and download it.
> 
> ...



Thanks Blackhawk,

As far as AKO, I am former navy, got out in 1989.


----------



## Blackhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

dont think it matters when you got out, or what branch, register and logon, 

lanham


----------



## Mid Day Machining (Sep 28, 2013)

avayan said:


> Hi Steve,
> 
> What CAM SW are you using with your PCNC 1100? Sprutcam 7?



I use GibbsCam with a Fanuc 6M post processor to program my PCNC 1100. I had the GibbsCam when I bought the machine so I saw no need to change.


----------

